# Just wondering if anyone knows when BMQ for QOR Reserves is.....



## AFireinside13 (15 Aug 2005)

pretty much what the title says...
Ciao


----------



## Brygun (16 Aug 2005)

At 4900 yonge ST a few weeks ago and the recruiter mentioned with a great deal of uncertainity "Novemeber". Another toronto area recuirter mentioned possibly October. The date wasnt at the time fixed yet. Best to give the recruiters a call now and then to see.


----------



## AFireinside13 (16 Aug 2005)

hey thanks. I talked to them today, they said they are unsure at this exact second.


----------



## Rubes (20 Aug 2005)

I'm in QOR and just finished BMQ/SQ.  Are you doing the fall course?


----------



## infamous_p (20 Aug 2005)

Rubes said:
			
		

> I'm in QOR and just finished BMQ/SQ.   Are you doing the fall course?



Did you do your SQ in Petawawa with 1 RCR?


----------



## Rubes (20 Aug 2005)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> Did you do your SQ in Petawawa with 1 RCR?



PM sent.


----------

